# Defect or normal?



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I've broken a few bits and they just snapped in two. But this was a brand new bit, 1/8" ball nose, first job, about 3 hours in on a finish cut with red oak, .05 finish thickness. It totally shattered in 5 pieces. I got the 3 biggest ones. Sent the pic where I ordered it from (it's a USA made Amana) - will see if they replace it.

Needless to say - it ruined the cut. Lost a 16 x 36 project, the roughing time, and about 3 hours of finish cutting time. And this one wasn't my fault!! Good thing the playoff games were on and the beer was cold.












HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that bit looks like it was over hardened which made it brittle...
Hope Amana comes through for you...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Is that right to the tip or is the tip missing. One of my first thoughts was that the end got gummed up and may have quit cutting.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

The tip is fine.

HJ


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That would be enough to drive a guy nuts . Imagine doing a large 3D project and that happened 10 hours in


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Rick,

Include the red oak, set up time, roughing time, and 3+ hours into the finish cut, plus the $45 for the bit ---- it weren't a very good day.

HJ


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> Rick,
> 
> Include the red oak, set up time, roughing time, and 3+ hours into the finish cut, plus the $45 for the bit ---- it weren't a very good day.
> 
> HJ


45 bucks for a bit , yikes . The is certainly a setback, and I'd be a little choked


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Rick,
> 
> Include the red oak, set up time, roughing time, and 3+ hours into the finish cut, plus the $45 for the bit ---- it weren't a very good day.
> 
> HJ


And the Pats and Broncos won - made it even worse.

Hope they make it right for you.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Emailed the supplier last nite - I'll give em a day or two - then I start squealing.

HJ

But the beer was cold and venison bacon wraps were hot!!!


----------



## weber (Oct 3, 2011)

What RPM were you using, chip load per tooth and IPM. ? Could it be possible that the bit was extended to far or pulled loose during the cut ? Was there possibly something in the wood it might of hit ? Anyways these are just a few thoughts.

Glenn


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Seems a bit odd how a bit can break into three pieces like that unless it's defective ? 
One of my Exchange a bits caught too much plexi one time and fired the part across the room like a rifle shot , but only bent the bit .


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

weber said:


> What RPM were you using, chip load per tooth and IPM. ? Could it be possible that the bit was extended to far or pulled loose during the cut ? Was there possibly something in the wood it might of hit ? Anyways these are just a few thoughts.
> 
> Glenn



18000 rpm, 120 ipm, bit didn't pull loose cause the small shaft piece was still in the collet. There were 2 other smaller pieces that I couldn't find. Didn't hit anything in the wood. Didn't do anything out of the ordinary. Did the same pattern a few times with no problems. 

HJ


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

possible something in the path didn't wasn't cutable?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

TwoSkies57 said:


> possible something in the path didn't wasn't cutable?


If the bit runs into a knot , could that cause any issues ?


----------



## weber (Oct 3, 2011)

120 IPM / 3 flutes / 18000 RPM = .002222 chip load so that sure does not look like the problem to me provided the bit was still sharp. You did not say what your step over was but I have seen some of your other work on the forum and can tell you know what your doing. I am going to guess the step over was 10% or less? So it looks like maybe you did get a lousy bit.

Glenn


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Bit should have been sharp - - It was first use right out of the package. Stepover was 10%. We'll see what they do, if anything. They'll either gain more business or lose a potentially pretty good customer.

HJ


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If they don't make you happy try Onsrud. A while back someone was having issues with Amana bits. Said they got so hot after 10 minutes you couldn't touch the bit. Tried an Onsrud and after 10 minutes they could still hold it in their hand. They said performance was way better. Seen one or two other comments similar. Fred Phillips from Onsrud used to be a member of the forum.


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi John, sorry I can't add anything to this thread, I saw your headline, thought it was a question about me. LOL


----------



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

I've used this same bit for many many hours, and hundreds of carvings, and never had one break, much less shatter like this. Definitely defective.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I use Onsrud they do hold up great. Just reordered 2 more and that was after 2 years of using the old ones.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Wicked break. Have you checked to see if the missing parts are in you?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

The Toolstoday Sales Manager answered my email this morning. Said they would replace the bit under warranty but wanted another pic or two of the pieces, pics of my cut, all the details of my settings, and I think he also wanted Rick's address. They were going to send me the "correct" settings so it didn't happen again, since I was the "only one" this has happened to. I sent it all to him and let him know I thought it was just a brittle bit and not my settings and kind of resented his blaming me for this. Like I wanted to lose the material and all the time I had in this cut. He didn't reply but I got a shipping notice that another bit was on it's way.

HJ


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ricks address ? :no:


----------



## weber (Oct 3, 2011)

I hope you will post the "correct settings" when you get them. I would love to see what they suggest.

Glenn


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

TheCableGuy said:


> Ricks address ? :no:



He wanted everything else, so I figured he must want that too.

HJ


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

weber said:


> I hope you will post the "correct settings" when you get them. I would love to see what they suggest.
> 
> Glenn


Probably won't even hear from him again over this -- the new one is supposed to be in the mail. That's all I expected - - but an apology of some sort would have been nice. Toolstoday are quick to fill orders and it's always free shipping, but I may look around some more and try a couple other suppliers.

I've got 5 of their bits. If another one shatters then I kiss em good-bye.

HJ


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Got the new bit today from Toolstoday with an invoice for $0. Will probably try it out this week end on exactly the same pattern and wood as the first one when it shattered.

HJ


----------

